# Musky at alum? ANyone help me out?



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Hey all, looking to find people who fish alum and the lower creek for musky's who would be willing to help me learn how to catch/find etc them better.

My main interest is to fly fish for them, I just would like to find someone that wouldn't mind taking someone with them some day.

If you want to teach someone about musky's pm me. I am available most days.

Thanks


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I would help but I have never been to alum. Good luck on muskie fisherman trying to help ya, they like to keep info to themselves. What I would do is troll the edges till you locate them


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Yeah it's a shame people are like that. seems people helping others out is so out of the box any more.

Since I got no boat yet I guess I'll try wading for them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You will find them eventually. Evening could be a good time to wade or cast from shore. Points and cove mouths is where I hear they frequent.


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

mcoppel said:


> Yeah it's a shame people are like that. seems people helping others out is so out of the box any more.
> 
> Since I got no boat yet I guess I'll try wading for them.


Yea I had 5 flyguys going to teach me to fly fish but no one ever made it out to teach me they are very busy. I have been fishing alum creek for 35 years never forget my first musky 1990 it jumped 10 feet into the air. I have a point at alum when the water is high its always got musky's on it with lots of nice saugeye's to . I have a great guy lou I meet on OGF that takes me on his boat musky fishing he just got a 33'' sunday. I can teach you about musky fishing and teach me to flyfish.


----------



## fishyeater (Apr 20, 2011)

mcoppel said:


> Hey all, looking to find people who fish alum and the lower creek for musky's who would be willing to help me learn how to catch/find etc them better.
> 
> My main interest is to fly fish for them, I just would like to find someone that wouldn't mind taking someone with them some day.
> 
> ...


Well me and my buddy r goin to alum creek this weekend so if ur around and want to try some :T and casting get back to me


----------

